# Hubble Goggle Replacement Lenses



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

Quiksilver goggles seem to have a lot of curvature to them, so they won't fit as many face/nose shapes/sizes as many other brands.


----------



## hoboken (Mar 13, 2008)

Triple8Sol said:


> Quiksilver goggles seem to have a lot of curvature to them, so they won't fit as many face/nose shapes/sizes as many other brands.


I just ordered some from WM. I hope they fit!


----------

